

Show HN: Pace, a slow messaging application - victormours
http://pacemail.io

======
n2j3
A remark on the imagery: Is it necessary to link the "slow web" with a man at
his later (or last) stage in life? Isn't this naturalising the hectic/fast web
as something ok to do for the first two thirds of ones life?

~~~
victormours
I picked the image because it feels to me like it's capturing a peaceful
moment. I guess it could be interpreted differently though. For the record I
consider both fast and slow messaging as things that are ok to do what all
stages of your life, but they're both meant for different use cases. :)

------
fiatjaf
Awesome, awesome. We need things like this in the web.

That's the idea of "the slow web" movement.

~~~
victormours
Thanks for the enthusiasm! :D Yeah, it's definitely heavily influenced by the
slow web movement. I'm hoping it can be a gateway to sending paper letters
again for some users.

